# Sometimes I worry I'd make a bad husband



## MasterK24

I have a porn addiction and I've always thought that if I met a girl the one thing I'm going to say up front is that I have a addiction to porn and the last thing she should do is trust me. I mean I've never had sex so I feel like I might not become a sex addict but still the risk is there. So I feel like the best thing to do is to either be up front that I can't be trusted or to find someone whose okay with a open relationship. But part of me the part that is normal is so far from okay with an open relationship that I don't even know what to do.

Still I like to think that I have the self control to be faithful I mean the porn thing I know I will have problems but I'm pretty sure I wont be a cheater.


----------



## ladymisato

You need to kick your porn addiction now. It will distort your understanding of women and your ability to have a real relationship. The danger is not that it will lead you to cheat with other women but that you will prefer porn to the real thing as now seems to be the case.


----------



## catfan

How old are you?


----------



## familygirl

Please, please, please be open with a women from the beginning of a relationship. That will give her the option of weather she wants to stay or leave you. I do feel you would be better working on the addiction first so you can go into a relationship with a clean slate.
Porn addiction does affect the way you look at real women.


----------

